# Bow hunting



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

does any one have a photo thing to show where we should hit a dear, pig, chicken, bird, ****, elk, bear with a bow?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Just did a quick search on Animal targets at both Cabela's and Bass Pro. There 3D targets all show where the arrow should go. Cabela's seemed to have the best selection of different animals as you specified!! If I were smart enough to use a computer like Harry Reids grandchildren I would copy and paste them here for you but, alas, I'm to stupid!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> does any one have a photo thing to show where we should hit a dear, pig, chicken, bird, ****, elk, bear with a bow?


Never hit a bear with a bow. It just pisses off the bear and could mar the finish on the bow.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Cripes Inor. And it's early yet. Be warned all of you.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

For reliable stops, most big game should take a hit right behind the shoulders, not sure on small game. They may not drop on impact, but once they can no longer breathe they will go down. Sorry for being so graphic. Have read that points that stun are enough for small game. We can now use crossbows for big game here. Helps me as I have trouble drawing my 65 lbs compound, getting old. For birds they have something that has large feathers that prevent the arrow from going into the next county, good for 30/40 yards, then loose energy to travel much farther. I'm not an expert by any means. my .02


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

best to remember to shoot right behind the front shoulder. And this should drop the animal fairly quickly and humanly.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thank you guys I just wanted to put that in my knowledge bank. thank you. should I get in a situation and would need to know. thank you all


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This works good for a rifle. Quick kill, no tracking.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Hoping not to insult anyone’s intelligence, but: 

When thinking about effective arrow placement for any game, if you think more in terms of a knife strike rather than a bullet impact, it’s easier to understand how to choose a target zone. Where a bullet achieves terminal effect by inflicting proximity tissue shock damage, an archery broad head severs vessels and thus must be placed precisely where those vital vessels are located. If contact is not made with those vessels, the wound may not be lethal. 

Blunt heads are often used for small game, in that an intensely shocking blow is often more effective and easier to place than a piercing blow. Also, with most small game, you’re aiming toward the ground and the potential to destroy a broad head on a missed shot is significant.

Placement and tip style aside, the bow must be of sufficient draw weight and the arrow of adequate mass that, through the achieved velocity, terminal penetration or impact can be accomplished. Bow hunting is not an “easy does it” or minimal force endeavor.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have bow hunted for years and years. The key to placing a good shot in the vitals is not so simple as shooting it behind the shoulder. You have to think in 3 dimensional terms. In essence you have to look through the deer and aim for the opposite shoulder. Down angle is also a huge factor. You have to take how high you are in the tree into consideration.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The angle of penetration is very important. CSI Tech beat me to it. You are trying to "slice" the heart and lung area.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I’ve found ***** to be one of the toughest animals to kill with an arrow… even from a well-sighted 60lbs compound bow. ***** seem to have a crouch to their posture that naturally obfuscates their vital heart/lungs area. On top of that, they can be really quick resilient critters. I attempted to rid the back yard of a couple that I couldn’t convince to go elsewhere, but after a few regrettable two-arrow kills that wrecked a couple good broad heads, I resorted to using my .410 shotgun when the neighbors were away.


----------



## traditionalist (Apr 30, 2014)

Never deny a bow. I've been hunting almost all of my life (since 5). I have hunted with rifles,shotguns and even handguns. Nothing compares to a bow. I personally use a black widow custom recurve. I have compounds I however. A arrows will do more damage in the long run. The longer the arrows in the more damage it does. Your not trying to slice the heart or lungs, your trying to penetrate them. A bullet will pass through. Also not to insult anyone but to tell you the truth a gun really takes no skill. You line up the iron sights or crosshairs. Recurve bows are the hardest to master because of having no sights and only instinctive shooting also form. I haven't mastered it and I'm 15 (shooting them for 10 years). If anyone would like any more info feel free to pm me. Also I work in a bow shop, so any tech questions or quotes I can help you. I would recommend a compound bow as form isn't as crucial as a recurve. Also I know it might be wierd coming from a kid but bow hunting and traditional archery are my passion. Before I got my working papers I donated time to work in a shop. Odds are I'll know more about archery and bowhunting than most adults in bow shops. If your thinking of getting a bow, keep in mind the legal draw weight (most of the time it's 40 pounds and up) and the legal broadheads cutting diameter. Archery is an addicting hobby, and I have about 7 thousand dollars worth of gear ($1200 custom recurve, a hoyt carbon spider $1300 and a pse dominator pro $1000), not to mention all my vintage recurves (33 of them).


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been shooting bows since I was around 6, I am 28 now. For terms of a quick kill, a gun will do the job nicely, for a clean kill, the bow will do the job nicely.

Also, at 15 years old, I do not think you are qualified to say that a gun takes no skill. Bullets are affected by humidity, wind, rain much more so that an arrow is. Believe me, I know. I shoot a rifle also, and have done both types of killing. Arrow kills should generally aim to pierce the heart, its an instant kill then. Slicing the heart and lungs causes the animal distress, at which point it releases a hormone which affects the way the meat tastes. Your suggestion that arrows should just pierce the body, sounds to me as if you are a sociopath with no respect towards your prey. 

Jumping up and saying you have X, Y and Z, and A, B and C require no skill, will earn you no respect here, so please, learn the forum and the people before spouting off useless shit that will get you lambasted for being a tard (I learnt this one myself!)


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Also, shotlady, I will try to get some snaps on my phone later when I am home. The foam deer and boar are in the attic, so will see what I can do!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Easy boys, easy. He might be one of the ones that are left when the SHTF. There will be all kinds of chores like hauling firewood and water that will need to be done. Lets not drive our prospects away too soon. Besides, he has a useful skill set.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

Inor said:


> Never hit a bear with a bow. It just pisses off the bear and could mar the finish on the bow.


You can hunt bears with a bow...but u better be badass and also in a hunting group.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

traditionalist said:


> Never deny a bow. I've been hunting almost all of my life (since 5). I have hunted with rifles,shotguns and even handguns. Nothing compares to a bow. I personally use a black widow custom recurve. I have compounds I however. A arrows will do more damage in the long run. The longer the arrows in the more damage it does. Your not trying to slice the heart or lungs, your trying to penetrate them. A bullet will pass through. Also not to insult anyone but to tell you the truth a gun really takes no skill. You line up the iron sights or crosshairs. Recurve bows are the hardest to master because of having no sights and only instinctive shooting also form. I haven't mastered it and I'm 15 (shooting them for 10 years). If anyone would like any more info feel free to pm me. Also I work in a bow shop, so any tech questions or quotes I can help you. I would recommend a compound bow as form isn't as crucial as a recurve. Also I know it might be wierd coming from a kid but bow hunting and traditional archery are my passion. Before I got my working papers I donated time to work in a shop. Odds are I'll know more about archery and bowhunting than most adults in bow shops. If your thinking of getting a bow, keep in mind the legal draw weight (most of the time it's 40 pounds and up) and the legal broadheads cutting diameter. Archery is an addicting hobby, and I have about 7 thousand dollars worth of gear ($1200 custom recurve, a hoyt carbon spider $1300 and a pse dominator pro $1000), not to mention all my vintage recurves (33 of them).


There are more than one type of bullet you know. There are also variety of guns. To say an arrow will do more damage than a big game rifle is silly. Shooting a gun is easy but hitting a moving target is quite another thing. They are both difficult to master.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Chipper said:


> This works good for a rifle. Quick kill, no tracking.


I am with you on that. Unless it is a monster buck that I want to mount. I like to take a head shot. Preferably right behind the ear. Mostly I prefer to shoot a nice doe anymore so head shots they are and unless I am shooting longer than 400yds. I do head shots. They don't even flinch so don't get all excited and run 100yds or more and fill up with stress and adrenaline..

Now back to bow hunting. I wish I was more experienced but not very right now. I do practice on occasion though and starting to lik eit more. I just always preferred to reach out there for them.


----------

